# Contributions, Christmas & New Years



## vern38

First my thanks to those who have contributed to and supported the forum this year. For those that I was late adding Outbackers Contributor to your user profile please accept my apologies; I have corrected this as of today. Well the year has come and went and of course not without its god, bad and ugly but the best part is we made it!!!










Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Vern


----------



## huntr70

Same to you, Vern .

Thank you for taking the time and putting all the effort forth to keep this website up and running strong.

You don't receive the thanks on an every day basis for doing this, yet this site is such an important part of all of our lives...........

Thank you again, Happy Holidays, and a prosperous New Year.

Steve and Family


----------



## z-family




----------



## Ghosty

huntr70 said:


> Same to you, Vern .
> 
> Thank you for taking the time and putting all the effort forth to keep this website up and running strong.
> 
> You don't receive the thanks on an every day basis for doing this, yet this site is such an important part of all of our lives...........
> 
> Thank you again, Happy Holidays, and a prosperous New Year.


I'll second that -- this is one of those rare sites that no matter how crappy your day is going it makes things a little easier...

Hey -- on a different note -- when are we going to put together another Texas Rally???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'd also like to send along my most sincere THANK YOU to you Vern. I truly enjoy my time on this site and without your effort to start this and forethought to make it a nice place to be we'd all be scratching our heads trying to figure out how to share all of our cool Outback stuff.

Also...and big THANK YOU to all the Outbacker.com MODS! Thanks for keeping the site going and monitoring all the good/bad posts to ensure we keep with the good natured spirit Vern envisioned when he created this site.


----------



## kbrazielTx

Thanks to Vern and all your work on the Forum.

My New Years resolution is to become a contributor!!!!!

Merry Christmas and bring on the Texas Rally!!!!!!!!!

The Braziels


----------



## Katrina

Merry Christmas Vern!
Many thanks for your hard work on the site.
Here's to a good new year for you and your family!!!!!!


----------



## Moosegut

Merry Christmas and Happy New year. Thanks so much for starting and maintaining this site that truly is an Outbackers family. I hope you and Kathy have a healthy and prosperous year ahead.

Scott et al


----------



## HootBob

Merry Christmas Vern & Kathy
And Thanks Vern for a job well done on forming and running this great site
The picture is awesome









From Our Family to Yours
Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year


----------



## schellshock

Merry Christmas to you and your family Vern. May you have a safe and happy holiday season. Also may you have a * Happy New year * .

Jim & family


----------



## mswalt

Vern,

Great picture! AND, thanks for this site. I'll agree that this site always cheers me up.

Have a great holiday.

Mark

BTW, Ghosty.....


> Hey -- on a different note -- when are we going to put together another Texas Rally???


You gonna show up for the next one?


----------



## 3LEES

Merry Christmas Vern and Kathy!

We hope that Santa brought you everything you wanted. May you have a blessed and joyous New Year.

Dan, Sherry and Lee


----------



## PDX_Doug

Vern and Kathy,

May you have a VERY *Merry Christmas* and a GREAT *New Year!*








And thank you again for dreaming up this wonderful forum! Truely a second home for us all!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di

Vern and Kathy,

Wishing you an Merry Christmas, and a Happy and Healthy New Year.

Rita


----------



## Fire44

Thank you Vern and Kathy for all you have done to keep this site running!

I hope you had a Merry Christmas and wish you a Very Happy and Healthy New Year!

I don't know if I can make a Texas Rally, but if I do, we have to have a few cold ones.....on me of course!!!

Gary


----------



## old_tidefan

Thanks and Merry Christmas









Happy New Year


----------



## campmg

Have a great holiday Vern.

The members make this such a great forum but you make it all possible. I signed up last Christmas eve and still look forward to logging in each day.

Thanks again,

Mitch


----------



## Crawfish

Vern this is my first year on Outbackers.com, and let me say, it is a place where everybody feels at home. Thank you for the site and all the hard work you put into it. I also want to thank all the moderators for all of their work to keep Outbackers.com a nice place to come to.

To Vern and Kathy and all the Moderators hope you had a very Merry Christmas and a joyful and happy New Year.

Leon


----------



## skippershe

Merry Christmas Vern and Kathy,
Thank you for the gift that we receive every day...Outbackers.com









Happy New Year!
Dawn


----------



## ShinesMulletShak

Where and how does one make a $ contribution to this cause?
Shine


----------



## z-family




----------



## NDJollyMon

Happy Holidays to all!

Stay healthy...and safe!!


----------



## CamperAndy

ShinesMulletShak said:


> Where and how does one make a $ contribution to this cause?
> Shine


The Donations page is shut down at the moment but will be back up soon. You can find it near the top of the Home page.


----------



## RizFam

Happy Holidays to you & Kathy, Vern. You are still both remembered in my prayers everyday. Hope you are doing well.

Tami


----------



## outbackinMT

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Vern and Kathy!

Thank you for all you do and have done with this website. I have 'met' many great people because of it and my husband and I are very grateful to you. May the new year bring you many blessings.

Brenda


----------



## Northern Wind

Happy Holidays Vern and Kathy

I havn't been a member long but I sure am impressed with the site, thanks.

Happy holidays from the Great White North!

Steve and Ruth


----------



## daves700

Merry Christmas and thank you for all you do !


----------



## summergames84

Happy New Year and a belated Merry Christmas, Vern, Kathy and the furkids. Hope 2007 is a great year for you both. Hope to see you at the next Texas rally!

Karen and John, Tristan and Kiefer


----------

